# I think i have the wrong trailer..



## russo (May 4, 2010)

I have a couple year old Lowe 1448 MT with an older Karavan trailer
It's always a pain in the butt to get it back on the road

Is there a certain kind/style/config for a jon boat trailer?
Or any way to convert a V hull trailer over?

yeah cryptic and tough without pix, i know
thanks


----------



## Floatsum (May 4, 2010)

Bolt on some 4X4's and cover?


----------



## russo (May 8, 2010)

is there a name for the different trailer configs? i see some have like roller wheels, some have v shaped guides


----------



## clarkbre (May 8, 2010)

It's all in how you look at the trailer. It sounds like the way it's set up is not for your boat at all. You might take the boat off the trailer and unbolt all the guides, bunks, and rollers. Starting with a flat/bare platform, then you can decide where your bunks go from there. Generally, for a small jon boat, I have seen trailers set up with 2 long (5') bunks at the back of the trailer and one short bunk (3') perpendicular where the front of the boat starts angling up. For ease of loading I recommend using a set of guide-ons near the rear of the trailer. This will help center the boat when retreiving it.

I hope this helps. I'd love to see a pic of your trailer so we can draw where the bunks could go for your boat.


----------



## bobberboy (May 8, 2010)

Check out what Froggy is doing. It may give you some help...

vhttps://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=13539


----------



## Froggy (May 14, 2010)

Yes , as Bobberboy says check out the trailer section on bunk modification, got plenty of info.


----------

